

Adafruit Blocks University of Waterloo - niuzeta
https://medium.com/@MatinEsfahani/adafruit-blocks-university-of-waterloo-208749c50e82

======
digikata
I think the Adafruit response wasn't ideal, but it looks like the buyer
foisting of some manufacturing spec problems on to Adafruit.

It sounds like the user was destructively testing some parameter of the
product that wasn't on any spec sheet. Then asking Adafruit to bear the cost
of sifting through the product to filter the higher performance parts. When
you're looking maintain some specific some off-sheet performance
characteristic you usually want to source from the manufacturer or a
distributor that's close to the manufacturer, not a hobby/maker type shop like
Adafruit. It will almost always cost you more at that point too because
Adafruit type suppliers can give you lower cost because hobby/maker buyers
don't need the same tight consistency that a more industrial / research
application might need. They could be buying odd lots off a different
manufacturer every time.

Edit: looking at Adafruits product page, they don't even have a spec sheet but
a general description for ITO glass. The better way to handle this would have
been to nicely ask Adafruit for the name of their supplier (or maybe former
supplier) because you wanted to get something specific out of the glass.

~~~
sp332
In the emails, you can see that Adafruit checked with the supplier to make
sure nothing had changed. They still got back to the customer after just 3
hours.

------
sp332
You ordered a product, got the product, used the product, then asked for more
while not being willing to pay? You don't see how that looks like fraud?

~~~
bennyp101
True, but it does still seem like cutting your nose off to spite your face

~~~
sp332
It looks like cutting your losses after losing $160.

------
lazylizard
cannot? they must lose money so that you can experiment with their stock for
free? entitlement much?

